

A very peculiar thing just happened on Hacker News - lisper
http://rondam.blogspot.com/2012/01/very-peculiar-thing-just-happened-on.html

======
mooism2
What we don't know is how many people flagged each link. (Not that I think
either link should have collected flags, personally, but you know what people
are like.)

~~~
lisper
Ah. Good point. I wonder why the number of flags is kept secret. Also, is
there any disincentive to flagging? Does it cost you karma or something? Is
there any difference between a flag and a (secret) downvote?

